# In my next life...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*............I'm going to be a heavy-equip. operator and run one of these. * :supz:

*Check out it's specs................*:smt033

http://www.cat.com/en_US/products/new/equipment/dozers/large-dozers/18332635.html


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> *............I'm going to be a heavy-equip. operator and run one of these. * :supz:
> 
> Cat | D11T/D11T CD Track-Type Tractor | Caterpillar


If you did have a next life, lol,,, not sure running one of these bad boys for 10 hours a day, everyday would be doable.
Especially after the state's are breaking down the union wage,,, when your earnings are well deserved in respect to the job your doing.

There are many states, n workers,, especially "WALKER" WHO HAS DISMANTLED the unions.
:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> If you did have a next life, lol,,, not sure running one of these bad boys for 10 hours a day, everyday would be doable.
> Especially after the state's are breaking down the union wage,,, when your earnings are well deserved in respect to the job your doing.
> 
> There are many states, n workers,, especially "WALKER" WHO HAS DISMANTLED the unions.
> :smt1099


Well......I like to think it would happen. :yawinkle:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Nah, you'd need a college degree to run one.

You'd get lost and would not ask for directions. (according to your wife.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Nah, you'd need a college degree to run one.
> 
> You'd get lost and would not ask for directions. (according to your wife.)


I have three already......college degrees........not wives. :smt033

And, if I got lost, I'd just make my own road.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Commuting might be a problem.
Do authorities allow those things on freeways?

The good part is that the cab looks big enough for a two-bedroom apartment.
Maybe you wouldn't have to commute, after all.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Commuting might be a problem.
> Do authorities allow those things on freeways?
> 
> The good part is that the cab looks big enough for a two-bedroom apartment.
> Maybe you wouldn't have to commute, after all.


I'd be king of the road in that thing. And.....if I got stuck in traffic, I'd just turn left or right, drop the blade and make my own exit ramp. :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Speaking of dozers................:numbchuck:

Caterpillar Dozer vs 20 Toyotas in Tug O' War - Heart of Cars


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

You should try the Israeli variant.

Bing Images


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

IF I knew I had anothe r life coming--I would be the owner of a gun range/ gun store with a gunsmith on the property too-- hir e only veterans--and shoot everyday--I belong to one range like this-- I envy thos e guys


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CW said:


> You should try the Israeli variant.
> 
> Bing Images


Yes.....I'm aware of their versions. :smt023


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Closest I ever got was when I went to trucking school and learned to drive tractor trailers. It was fun at first but 20 weekends of that was enough. Before we went out the instructor would always say: I don't have to remind you that you don't ever want to get into an accident with one of these things. You can kill an awful lot of people. Of course operating a bulldozer you do not have to deal with traffic and all the idiots on the road who have no fear of big heavy trucks. What I'd really like to do is operate a mile long freight train with three or four 440,000 lb. locomotives at the lead end and maybe a pusher at the rear. All that weight booking along! That ought to be fun! Surprisingly people aren't afraid of them either. At least if you hit a car or truck with a locomotive at 55-65mph chances are you are not going to get hurt. Not so in a semi.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Closest I ever got was when I went to trucking school and learned to drive tractor trailers. It was fun at first but 20 weekends of that was enough. Before we went out the instructor would always say: I don't have to remind you that you don't ever want to get into an accident with one of these things. You can kill an awful lot of people. Of course operating a bulldozer you do not have to deal with traffic and all the idiots on the road who have no fear of big heavy trucks. What I'd really like to do is operate a mile long freight train with three or four 440,000 lb. locomotives at the lead end and maybe a pusher at the rear. All that weight booking along! That ought to be fun! Surprisingly people aren't afraid of them either. At least if you hit a car or truck with a locomotive at 55-65mph chances are you are not going to get hurt. Not so in a semi.


I hear ya!

While at my father's house last June, I finally ended up selling his Ford F-350. He gave up his driver's license over a year ago. The guy I sold his truck to, is a locomotive engineer. He's about 55 yrs. old.

After he told me what he did for a living, I jokingly told him that besides the agreed upon purchase price, he would also have to take me along for a run when he was working. He said yeah no problem. He was serious. All I have to do, is give him some advance notice so that he can arrange it.

And yes, I would be up in the engine with him, not tucked away someplace obscure. :smt033


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Ooooo dream ride. Cab of an SD70 4000+ hp per unit.

I have lucked out and had cab rides in an RS11 and a 65 ton Whitcomb. But a road unit at speed... that would be awesome!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CW said:


> Ooooo dream ride. Cab of an SD70 4000+ hp per unit.
> 
> I have lucked out and had cab rides in an RS11 and a 65 ton Whitcomb. But a road unit at speed... that would be awesome!


Would it look silly of me if I showed up with an engineer's cap on my head? :smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> Ooooo dream ride. Cab of an SD70 4000+ hp per unit.
> 
> I have lucked out and had cab rides in an RS11 and a 65 ton Whitcomb. But a road unit at speed... that would be awesome!


I envy you! We made half a dozen cross country trips from Arizona to New York and back on Amtrak never in the cab though. The "Southwest Chief" and "Lakeshore Limited" both had 11 cars powered by two GE P32AC "Genesis" units. Pretty damn ugly. Too bad they weren't a couple of SD70MAC's or a couple of the newer SD70ACE's or ES44AC's. Which we saw plenty of on our trips.

Too bad ALCO went out of business, it would be interesting to see what they would produce today. There is a company called "Waymorepower" that restores old ALCO diesel engines for industrial and marine use. They pulled a couple of them up out of the Gulf of Mexico that they are restoring. Both are 18 cylinder units. Both locomotives and tugboats share the same diesel engines mostly 2 stroke EMD "710's" which were also used in submarines. They haven't changed much since World War Two except going from blowers to turbochargers. And were available in 8, 12, 16 and 20 cylinder configurations. The "710" designates cubic inches per cylinder. The also had a "645" version. All EMD's use two stroke diesels while GE and ALCO use four stroke. GE also went from a 16 cylinder to a 12 cylinder engine to meet tier four emissions standards and for better fuel economy. Surprisingly the horsepower went from 4000 to 4400 with that change.

The railroads experimented with 6000 hp. units but found that they get better traction with three 4400hp. units instead of two 6000's. It's the weight that's up front that counts and 12,000 hp. is adequate for most freight trains.

I just love big loud diesel engines!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> While at my father's house last June, I finally ended up selling his Ford F-350. He gave up his driver's license over a year ago. The guy I sold his truck to, is a locomotive engineer. He's about 55 yrs. old.
> 
> ...


One of my car friends was a locomotive engineer, I've talked to him about trains. To him it was just a job just as boring as many others. Same route, same routine etc. Another was a locomotive mechanic who loved engines and mechanical objects just as much as I do. Aside from that he said it was one of the dirtiest, grimiest jobs one could ever have. I've done my share of automotive work including a few ground up auto restorations and all of my own maintenance. But compared to working on trains that's like working in a bakery. I thank God my cars are done and don't plan on any others. I now get my kicks working on guns instead.

Oh, by the way if you want to do some good train watching take a trip to Seligman to the old railroad bridge on Crookton Rd. We love standing on the bridge as the intermodal stack trains rumble 10 ft. beneath our feet. Awesome! While your at it stop at Lilo's for lunch on Old Route 66. It's right across the street from "The Roadkill Cafe", which is not that great.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> Would it look silly of me if I showed up with an engineer's cap on my head? :smt033


Na.... just have a US Military Railroads badge on it.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

desertman - Another railfan! Don't forget Morison Knudsen, they have some impressive rebuilds. It was the Uboats - U33C and U36C that were the first to make it up Horseshoe Curve without helpers.

I got to see my first Acella - almost knocked the wife over - blow by at 100+. That's impressive.


Interestingly, railfanning tied directly to plinking as my buddy and I would head to the Potomac along the Chessie System and find spots to target shoot.

A brick of .22 went fast and usually a snapper went by the board. And no, we never shot insulators, they were too valuable.

Now with vandalism and domestic terrorism on the rise, those days of fun are a thing of the past.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry neighbor ,,,your house is a little to close for comfort ,,after that last conversation we had.
Or an ex wife


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> desertman - Another railfan! Don't forget Morison Knudsen, they have some impressive rebuilds. It was the Uboats - U33C and U36C that were the first to make it up Horseshoe Curve without helpers.
> 
> I got to see my first Acella - almost knocked the wife over - blow by at 100+. That's impressive.
> 
> ...


Train watching and railfaning are not dead, I'm sure the railroads are aware of this. I've seen quite a few locomotives and rail cars covered with graffiti. Makes me sick. If you have a camera or video camera with you I doubt that the railroad police will be called on you. In fact they probably would prefer to have you around. After all you are an extra set of eyes with the means to record any wrong doing. Not to mention many of us here in Arizona carry sidearms. At least on our train watching excursions the crews have waved at us or toot the horn as we took pictures or videos of them going by. Especially while we were standing on the railroad bridge as they rumbled beneath our feet. In Seligman they are often stopped for short periods. We spoke to some of the crews, their main concern was that we did not get too close to or walk on the tracks. They usually go by in either direction about every 15 minutes. Mostly intermodal's headed to or from the port at Long Beach, CA. A lot of Chinese junk on them thar trains. On one of our excursions we saw a brand new BNSF ES44AC #6927 go by and we were able to get pictures of it along with a video. That thing was gleaming! The first time I ever saw one that came straight off the line. Usually they are all pretty grimy. I found out later on by going to "RRPicturearchives.net" that it just went into service the day before we saw it. How's that for luck? The longest train we ever saw was a Union Pacific intermodal stack train near Santa Rosa, New Mexico. It had four locomotives in the lead, one in the center and two pushers at the rear. All that weight rolling along. Unbelievable!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds like an awesome train .... 7 power units....

During the last years of Conrail, railfanning was pretty good, but once NS took over it got nasty - for several years.

CSX and UP were quick to realize railfans were an asset and would be the first to call police - to preserve their hobby.
All for the cost of the occasional rail spike or fishplate.

NS police were rather brutish and indifferent for a while but recently have become less hostile to railfans. [hats, shirts, and cameras do help in profiling friendlies]

It's still a challenge as many rail sites are fenced in, but you quickly find the best vantage points. 
You do have to credit NS for striving to keep safety a high priority.

Big thing now is spotting a Heritage Fleet loco and updating the web site.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> Sounds like an awesome train .... 7 power units....
> 
> During the last years of Conrail, railfanning was pretty good, but once NS took over it got nasty - for several years.
> 
> ...


Out here in Arizona there is a lot of wide open space, fortunately they could never fence it all off. I guess it would be prohibitively expensive? Yes 7 power units indeed, it was the first time I had ever seen that many on one train especially on a stack train. The BNSF tracks run through my friends 17 acre property between Phoenix and Ash Fork. He has seen as many as a dozen power units hooked up together as they ferry them between locations. One mistake we made on one of our cross country rail trips was to get a hotel room near a rail road crossing up in Flagstaff. Those horns were blaring about ever 20 minutes all night long. I don't know who's bright idea it was to put a hotel near there. We had no idea at the time that there was a crossing there. So if you ever plan on a rail trip this is something you should take into consideration. Find a hotel at least a couple of miles away from the nearest RR crossing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We travel up to and through Montana quite a bit. Whenever I see a train, I take notice of how many engines are at work. 

It's not uncommon at all to see at least 5 or more. A couple of times, there were enough of them that I lost count, due to the speed, # of engines, and how far away we were.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Out here in Arizona there is a lot of wide open space, fortunately they could never fence it all off. I guess it would be prohibitively expensive? Yes 7 power units indeed, it was the first time I had ever seen that many on one train especially on a stack train. The BNSF tracks run through my friends 17 acre property between Phoenix and Ash Fork. He has seen as many as a dozen power units hooked up together as they ferry them between locations. One mistake we made on one of our cross country rail trips was to get a hotel room near a rail road crossing up in Flagstaff. Those horns were blaring about ever 20 minutes all night long. I don't know who's bright idea it was to put a hotel near there. We had no idea at the time that there was a crossing there. So if you ever plan on a rail trip this is something you should take into consideration. Find a hotel at least a couple of miles away from the nearest RR crossing.


Yup.....it's very easy to find a motel in Flagstaff too close to the RR tracks.

We know that for fact.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although we're not strictly railfans, Jean and I used to drive up to the Tehachapi Loop to watch the freight trains "eat their tails."
It was thrilling, particularly because one could get up so very close to the action.

I never counted the motive units on the trains, that not being our range of interest, but I am certain that, due to the steep grade, there were many more than seven per consist.

The Tehachapi Loop actually involves two separate rail loops, one on almost-flat ground, and the other on a very steep grade. There are also remains of several tunnels, almost all of which collapsed during an earthquake that happened perhaps 40 years ago, and at least one remaining, in-use tunnel.
Watching a lead engine emerge from that tunnel, wreathed in diesel smoke, is about as thrilling as any visual aspect can be.

There is (was?) a ranch enclosed within the Tehachapi Loop, and an access road. The ranch's road was also railfan access, as was a trackside dirt road which branched off of the ranch road, and which "did the loop" and also brought one to the wrecked tunnels, and the working one, too.
Many of the engineers and conductors had friendly relations with the ranch owners, and would drop off packages and such as their train would slowly pass by.

Every train, up or down, was preceded by a track-inspection "hermaphrodite" truck that could ride either rails or roads at will.

We still have a few crushed dimes from the Loop.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Sometimes it's deceptive as a couple of the locos may be deadheading as spares or idling as a power transfer. We check the exhaust to find the sleepers.

Something they had out west were fuel tenders - tank cars or rebuilt loco-frames to haul diesel for the power units. Sandwiched between the locomotives, this allowed no-stop running with only a crew change as needed.
Perhaps some of you have seen them.

Our regular trains include shale oil heading east to Delaware for refining and garbage trains heading west for burial. Most trains have but a pair of locos.
Certainly eastern railroading is quite different from western railroading.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Yup.....it's very easy to find a motel in Flagstaff too close to the RR tracks.
> 
> We know that for fact.


On our second trip we found one a couple of miles away on South Milton Road which wasn't too bad. At least you're away from the RR crossings around the Beaver Street Amtrak Station.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> Sometimes it's deceptive as a couple of the locos may be deadheading as spares or idling as a power transfer. We check the exhaust to find the sleepers.
> 
> Something they had out west were fuel tenders - tank cars or rebuilt loco-frames to haul diesel for the power units. Sandwiched between the locomotives, this allowed no-stop running with only a crew change as needed.
> Perhaps some of you have seen them.
> ...


We've never seen the fuel tenders, I think they outlawed the practice as they do not allow tank cars with flammable liquids to be hooked up directly to a locomotive usually you'll see a box car or hopper car hooked up between them.

Out west we have vast wide open spaces where trains can travel great distances before they have to break up the train. Long intermodal stack trains being the most common. Loaded going eastbound, empty headed west as they go back and forth from the port at Long Beach CA. It's amazing how efficient containerization is compared to using box cars which are now seldom seen.

On one of our trips we were near the Caterpillar plant in Peoria Ill. When a freight train passed us loaded with dis-assembled strip mine equipment on flatbed and 12 axle depressed-center flat cars (drop decks). Those huge front end loaders and dump trucks have to be re-assembled on site. Pretty impressive to say the least. I'd love to see one of those WECX "Schnabel" cars that are typically used to haul reactor vessels for nuclear power plants. That ought to be something. I've yet to see one, only in pictures.

Another thing we enjoyed seeing were the steel mills in Gary. Indiana. The industrialization of America really is something to see. Cross country travel by rail is indeed interesting!

We met a couple from Australia who every year come to America for vacation taking a different train trip each time they visit. That's their entire vacation on board a train. I have to say that the food is not that great. But it is fun eating in a moving dining car while watching the scenery go by. You really are in a rolling motel. Fortunately we do not smoke. As they will tell you on board if you get caught smoking "we will leave you". Not a good thing especially if you are in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

BNSF still has a couple fuel tenders on the roster. The cars do have reinforced ends and possibly a beefed up frame.

Locos do couple direct to some tank cars depending on the low volatility -like shale oil. You are right though, some cars must be separated by idlers or inert loads. 
Gotta keep that water away from the calcium carbonate.

More common use of a schnable is to haul transformers and heavy electrical equipment. 
I have a picture of a GE car that moved a device from a plant [Erie?] to a barge on the Delaware. It is cool to see.

The cars that hauled stuff from TMI were just heavy duty flats.
But on the flatcars were these dumbbell shaped containers for the damaged core material. I did a Google earth once and found one of these cars in Idaho.

I also have a couple pics of a special near Allentown. It consisted of one of those massive "steam" shovels from a mine [maybe a coal mine] each tread-track took a massive flatcar, and the body fouled tracks on each side.
As such it was likely one of the few trains running that day.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> BNSF still has a couple fuel tenders on the roster. The cars do have reinforced ends and possibly a beefed up frame.
> 
> Locos do couple direct to some tank cars depending on the low volatility -like shale oil. You are right though, some cars must be separated by idlers or inert loads.
> Gotta keep that water away from the calcium carbonate.
> ...


You might be interested in checking out "Heavy Hauls" published by "Trains" magazine Kalmbach Publishing. It's currently on the newsstands until Sept. 21 2015. On page 82 is the type of 12 axle flat cars we saw hauling strip mine equipment outside of Peoria, Ill. On page 83 there is a "Schnabel" hauling what appears to be a reactor vessel. You are indeed correct as they were built purposely to haul electrical equipment. I have a collection of brass trains both in mostly "O" scale and a few "HO". Mostly diesel and a few steam, along with a few rail cars including a stack train. At one time they had an "HO" scale "Schnabel" with a transformer load. Sorry I didn't get it, it was already sold. I believe it was made by Overland Models. You might want to check out www.Kohs.com for some incredible "O" scale brass trains. I have one of their caboose's made of wood and brass. They just completed a Pennsylvania Railroad FD-2/FW-1 flat car and a 4-6-6-4 Union Pacific "Challenger". They are currently producing a 4-8-8-4 UP "Big Boy". It takes about 5 years from concept to completion. The locomotives are not cheap around $5000 to $6000 with reservations. I paid around $500 for the caboose, it now sells for around $750 if you can find one. So they are a good investment. That is if you want to lay that amount of money up for that long.

George Kohs, brother also makes models from brass you can find them at www.fineartmodels.com. Unbelievable! I will warn you, you are dabbling in a rich man's hobby. I'm assuming that most of these are found on display in museums.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In my next life I want to be born rich instead of so good looking.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> In my next life I want to be born rich instead of so good looking.


I was.
It didn't help.
The women took all of my money.
Now I'm old, ugly, and poor.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I could get someone to breed that dozer with a locomotive, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> If I could get someone to breed that dozer with a locomotive, I'd be in heaven.


maybe this?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

desertman....

Brass is nice, but O is $$$$$$$$

N scale is my size. I do have a schnabel by Tomix. MTL couplers and trucks and it looks really nice. I am looking for GE decals to replace the Japanese emblems.

this is the stock picture


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CW said:


> maybe this?
> View attachment 1502


It must have tracks and a big ass blade.

Not like RR tracks though..............


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> It must have tracks and a big ass blade.
> 
> Not like RR tracks though..............


The blade is folded in the pic, ..... and it_ is _setting on tracks..... 

A shark mouth really adds to the effect








but then what good is a train without some Firepower








You can have great brakes and lots of traction, 
but a train can't take evasive action.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> desertman....
> 
> *Brass is nice, but O is $$$$$$$$*
> 
> ...


That's for sure! I built up my collection over a number of years. They are also limited production so it's a matter of supply and demand. I have a brass Overland "O" scale SD70ACe "Missouri Pacific Heritage" #UP1982, in my opinion one of the coolest paint schemes ever on a diesel locomotive. Along with all the other "Heritage" paint schemes. But that one is my all time favorite! It's a shame they didn't paint all the locomotives this way. I also like the Norfolk Southern logo with the horse head, pretty cool.

I built a model of a blast furnace in "N" scale. along with it I have a UP Alco RS3 along with a few hopper cars. They make one in "HO" scale which would be way too large for display. I have mine in a glass display case. Building a scale model of an entire steel mill would probably take up an entire room of my house! Seeing the steel mills in Gary, Indiana was my inspiration for making it. You can go to "YAHOO" and type in "Model Steel Mills" to see some examples of these. The amount of detail is mind boggling! America's industrial power is indeed a fascinating subject. Gary, Indiana is pretty much a shit hole though. My wife couldn't understand why I was so interested in seeing so much dirt, grime and urban decay. Every time we went through there we couldn't help but wonder what it was like after the war when the steel industry was thriving? God damn it! It does make you sick to see what has happened to this great country where at one time we manufactured damn near everything. Where people didn't need to go to college in order raise a family and own a house all on one income. Once the factories closed so went the communities that surrounded them.

You do indeed see an awful lot of this country traveling coast to coast by rail. The good, the bad, and the ugly. Everyone should do it at least once in their lifetimes. We've done it several times.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

CW said:


> ...You can have great brakes and lots of traction,
> but a train can't take evasive action.


...Ah, the Longfellow of our little forum (or is it the e e cummings?)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Everything is computerized, high tech. Big machines, warfare, welfare,
Yes , smart phones, tablets, pads, would be similar, Old tech becoming obsolete as the new tech comes into play
Good thing it's just a dream 
:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

(Tease)

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> View attachment 1507
> 
> 
> (Tease)
> ...


The Pillsbury Doughboy goes Rainbow-Politically-Correct Commando?


----------



## zb338 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey paratrooper, the silliest thing anyone can do is jump out of an airplane
that has good engines and good wheels. After that nothing can be sillier.
Just kidding paratrooper you got big ones.

Zeke


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

zb338 said:


> Hey paratrooper, the silliest thing anyone can do is jump out of an airplane
> that has good engines and good wheels. After that nothing can be sillier.
> Just kidding paratrooper you got big ones.
> 
> Zeke


Perfectly good airplanes crash all the time. Pilot error and stuff.

For whatever reason, I pretty much always ended up being the 1st man in my chalk. He's the one standing in the door, waiting for the green light. That wait can be a couple of minutes, which can at times, feel like an hour or more.

Kind of cool actually. Gives ya a chance to get some fresh air.............


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Ah, the Longfellow of our little forum (or is it the e e cummings?)


Is that a Plane?
Is that a Train?

Maybe it is just a pain
To hear a plane
and train
complain.

Or is that a haiku?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

zb338 said:


> Hey paratrooper, the silliest thing anyone can do is jump out of an airplane
> that has good engines and good wheels. After that nothing can be sillier.
> Just kidding paratrooper you got big ones.
> 
> Zeke


Well at least a paratrooper has options.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CW said:


> Well at least a paratrooper has options.


Options yes, but only if I have a parachute. :watching:


----------

